# Garlic Bread with Tomato Concasse TNT



## kadesma (Apr 18, 2011)

Prepare a loaf of crusty bread with salt,pepper, and evoo grill. rub each slice  with large cloves of garlic  then spoon on the concase add on just a little more evoo and to with anchovy fillets draping over each slice before serving also nice is a tab, if grilled in butter mushrooms with added shallots and minced garlic/ Both are wonderful and make great appies.
kades


----------



## jennyema (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you have a recipe for the concasse?

And they make great apples???  

(ps. What is a tab?)


----------



## kadesma (Apr 18, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Do you have a recipe for the concasse?
> 
> And they make great apples???
> 
> (ps. What is a tab?)


Sorry spelling is terrible today. Not apples but appies and Tab is my abriviation for tablesoon and yes I have a recipe. Peel 3 lbs. of ripe tomatoes cut tomatoes in half through the equator remove the core and gently squeeze out the seeds and pulp. Chop fine and put in strainer lined with cheesecloth. Let tomatoes drain for at least 20 min.Reserve any liquid for another use. Transfer tomatoes to a noreactive bowl, season with salt I use kosher use right away or store covered in refrigerator for up to 3 day. I like useing this as I can spice it up with thngs I like. Also good Is thisrecipe using golden tomatoes and adding minced garlic 2 cloves and 1 minced shallot also some basil leaes minced. Fun to play with this
enjoy
kades


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 19, 2011)

Good food Kad, don't worry about the smelling I'm dyslexic so I don't notice.
I tend to make my garlic bread the "Italian" way, I puree garlic and evoo and paint it on a home made pizza base then sprinkle with a concass of toms and spoon more garlic evoo over them then bake.

NB I do get very embarrassed by my smelling prob so I use spell checker, it help but is no good for grammatical correctness ie there their where were ect


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Good food Kad, don't worry about the smelling I'm dyslexic so I don't notice.
> I tend to make my garlic bread the "Italian" way, I puree garlic and evoo and paint it on a home made pizza base then sprinkle with a concass of toms and spoon more garlic evoo over them then bake.
> 
> NB I do get very embarrassed by my smelling prob so I use spell checker, it help but is no good for grammatical correctness ie there their where were ect


Good morning
it's 3:05a.m. Cam't sleep. Have to get cracking on Easter goodies. Will be making more foccacia the kids asked for it with prosciutto, salami and provolone. Will be making 2 one for appies the other as a tomato concase pizza. We shall see how much I get done. Cream puff shells  to be done as well. Your idra for the garlic bread sounds lucious thanks for sharing
kades


----------

